# Megállón vagy megálloban



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Képzeljetek el egy átlagos villamos- vagy buszmegállót, tehát nem valami speciálisan elkülönített vagy zárt létesítményt.  Hogy mondjátok (vagy hogy helyes, ha netán létezik valamilyen erre vontakozó szabály):

Egy fél órát vártam a buszmegáll*ón*.
Egy fél órát vártam a buszmegálló*ban*.

Siettem a buszmegálló*ra*, hogy le ne késsem a buszt.
Siettem a buszmegálló*ba*, hogy le ne késsem a buszt.

Köszi.


----------



## Zsanna

Számomra csakis a _-ban_ és a _-ba_ ragos alakok a szóba jöhető verziók. 
Nem tudok elképzelni olyan körülményt (csak így, spontán), ami a másik alakokat tenné lehetővé, mert az 

"Egy fél órát vártam a buszmegáll*ón*."
azt jelentené, hogy a buszmegálló egy rúd, de nem szélesebb, mint egy polc, ami*n* egy madár elfér állva, de egy ember nem.
Esetleg el tudnám képzelni a _buszmegálló*nál*_ alakot is egy ilyen mondatban.

A "Siettem a buszmegálló*ra*, hogy le ne késsem a buszt." pedig ugyanez, csak mozgásban az ilyen keskenységű buszmegálló (mint úticél) felé.
Ennél a mondatnál pedig a _buszmegálló*hoz* _alak is használható, szerintem.


----------



## francisgranada

Kösz, Zsanna.  Még megvárok egy-két (esetleges) hozzászólást, aztán reagálok bővebben.


----------



## Encolpius

Nekem is inkább a buszmegállóhoz, buszmegállónál ugrott be...anglicizmus? 

Viszont konkrét megállónév esetén már más a helyzet (talizunk az Asztóriában )


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ...viszont konkrét megállónév esetén már más a helyzet (talizunk az Asztóriában )


És - mondjuk - az Asztória előtti megállón vagy megálloban? 
(pont ott, ahol az emberek várakoznak, nem a megálló mellett vagy a közelében)


----------



## tomtombp

Nálam ismét egyértelnű:

Vártam a megállóban.
Semmiképp megállón.

Siettem a buszmegállóhoz.
Semmiképp buszmegállóra.

Ha az Asztóriánál találkozunk, akkor egyszerűen csak az Asztóriánál. Ha mindenképp bele akarod tenni a megállót, akkor a megállónál, esetleg a megállóban.
Semmiképp megállón.

Nekem ez sem jó:


Encolpius said:


> viszont konkrét megállónév esetén már más a helyzet (talizunk az Asztóriában )


Ez azt jelentené, hogy a Asztória kávéházban/hotelben akarsz találkozni.


----------



## Encolpius

Igen, csak jelezni akartam, hogy a -ban nem mindig működik.


----------



## Zsanna

A "megállóban" (megálló+ban -_ köznév_) alak szerintem mindig működik. 
Az _Astoriában_ (_tulajdonnév_) valószínűleg csupán a több jelentése (szálloda és megálló) miatt nem működik a megállóra, de az ilyen esetekben ott van a -nál/-nél ragozási lehetőség. Blahánál, Oktogonnál stb. De ha a megálló szót használjuk, akkor is az a -bant ilyenkor is felveszi: 
Álltam a Blahá_nál_ a (busz/villamos)megálló_ban_, amikor...


----------

